# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  راهنمایی برای باز کردن فایل بدون فرمت file type.

## 6344444

سلام و عرض ادب
یک فایل دارم حاوی اطلاعات که نزدیک 4 گیگه با فرمت file اینطور که فهمیدم  با چه نرم افزاری میتونم فایل رو  بازش کنم؟ 						
اونطور که فهمیدم با mongodb  میشه؟

----------

